
Cbox – a new python package, convert any python function to unix-style command - cbox
https://github.com/shmuelamar/cbox
======
im_down_w_otp
I will be immediately putting this to use and possibly assigning an engineer
or two to the task of cribbing from this to try to prototype something similar
for Rust.

